

Singapore - the world's biggest startup - sanchitbareja
https://medium.com/on-startups/549c553e67a1

======
pjan
A classic case of Singapore indoctrination. Living there myself, I can tell
you that customer service and efficiency is just plain bad - the level of
service you get in most stores would require most of them to close down if
they were to be located in Western Europe.

Public housing is run as a tight ship, because the government makes tons of
money from it - supply is so tightly regulated just to make sure that prices
don't go down - why don't you just ignore that it makes accommodation for a
lot of people nearly impossible, that it has increased the wealth gap, and
that the city is as gentrified as it can get, turning it into sterile and
boring place, playground for the rich. Measures to cool the market are just
measures to prevent a popping bubble, but definitely no measures to make it
affordable for those who can't pay for it (now, and probably never will).

Sure, Changi is part of another league when it comes to airports, and the MRT
is one of the better public transport systems (yet still miles away from Japan
or Seoul IMO) but please, don't generalise it for all Singapore businesses.

~~~
yitchelle
The one area that I really like about Singapore is their taxi. They are cheap
enough that I wouldn't think twice about using it rather than the trains or
the buses. They are everywhere, even in smaller suburban areas. The drivers
may be a little bit off-handish, but I am looking for a ride not a
conversation.

